# Freethrows?



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Can we all agree that this is what loss the game for us. If Howard made his freethrows, Wade wouldnt have tied the game or the Heat would have taken a 3. Whats up with Dirk missing the 2nd freethrow. The 1st one is usually harder to make.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It was the attempts that ****ed us over 50 for Miami 25 for us! Thats ****in insane and also that last foul by Wade that was bull****


----------



## TheMostObjectiveGuy (May 30, 2006)

I'm not a mav fan.. but having watched this series so far, I begin to believe that the NBA, and the refs all wanted the heat to win so badly.. :clap:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont like blaming refs but that last foul had little to no contact, but its all good.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> It was the attempts that ****ed us over 50 for Miami 25 for us! Thats ****in insane and also that last foul by Wade that was bull****


I agree with every word. There was no foul on Devin or Dirk or whoever it was on the last play. In no way his shot was affected.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That foul call kinda shocked me but I was also expecting it. Just look at how many freethrows Wade took.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Wade took as many FTs as the whole Mavs team did combined.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Your team lost the game because they did more mistakes than the second team throughout the entire game and especially down the stretch. 
The refs were *******s, I totally agree with you. 
Nonetheless, the Mavs could have won the game without some stupid TOs and easy shots they missed. 
And you can't deny that they *did* commited plenty of unnecessary fouls. 
You can't expcent a team to have a better FT percentage than your team.
The lack of experience cost you this game. 
But this series isn't over yet.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

What bothers me is the loss of the killer instinct the Mavs had in thier previous series.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> What bothers me is the loss of the killer instinct the Mavs had in thier previous series.


I think it's the crowd that really got to the team. I give credit to the Heat fans.

Now we need to show Shaq and D Wade what Dallas fans are all about.

:cheers:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the Mavs are acting like the Chip is supposed to be handed to them instead of them snatching it...they all become passive in crunch time and we lose leads becuase no one wants to chance being the goat...that and Devin couldnt hit a shot in an empty gym...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk will be a beast at home book it atleast one 40 point game


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Dallas won convincingly on their homecourt. Dallas almost knocked out Miami two out of three times(game 3 and game 5) in Miami. I say Dallas will win the series without referees' helps.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah man you dont even have to worry we will win


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We shot 84% from the Free-Throw line, as Avery said I don't think that was the reason we lost. 

Stupid mistakes by Josh, but you can't expect a 73% FT shooter to go 11-11 throughout a grueling 50 minutes.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> We shot 84% from the Free-Throw line, as Avery said I don't think that was the reason we lost.
> 
> Stupid mistakes by Josh, but you can't expect a 73% FT shooter to go 11-11 throughout a grueling 50 minutes.


 It was the refs, yes the refs


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, If I were a Mavs fan I would be pissed as anything. Your team could have beat the Heat on the road without Stack but Wade as always gets a foul called on his favor. What's really surprising is that this is the NBA Finals and you call a ticky-tack foul if even that, in the final seconds of a Finals game. The NBA, in my mind, is obviously fixed so the Heat can win the title so they can have a young superstar and Shaq Mommy a title. **** the NBA


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dirk's superstar stock is plummiting fast in my book. 

Does this guy realize he is now in his 6th NBA Finals game? When is he gonna strap on a pair and play some ball? Even if we pull this series out, he's not getting any MVP. JET is the only guy who is coming up big. I love the big German but he is pulling a choke job of epic proportions.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

in the 2nd qtr, Shaq got position on Diop, Diop wrapped him up intentionally. = 2FT's
Diop was used for 2 other hack-a-shaq's, both with over 6 minutes left in the 3rd qtr. = 4FT's + Penalty for the rest of the 3rd quarter (5 + minutes)
Shandon loose ball foul = 2 FT's *would have been 2nd team foul
Wade loose ball foul = 2FT's *would have been 3rd team foul
Posey loose ball foul =2 FT's *would have been 4th team foul
Mbenga 2 hack a shaq's = 4FT's
Dampier beat deep in the post, fouls shaq = 2FT's
Devin Harris Hack-a-shaq = 2FT's + Penalty with almost 3 minutes still left in OT
Wade two loose ball foul = 4 FT's * would have been 1st and 2nd team foul.

that's 24 FT's right there Avery Johnson gave us. take those away and it was DEAD EVEN.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> in the 2nd qtr, Shaq got position on Diop, Diop wrapped him up intentionally. = 2FT's
> Diop was used for 2 other hack-a-shaq's, both with over 6 minutes left in the 3rd qtr. = 4FT's + Penalty for the rest of the 3rd quarter (5 + minutes)
> Shandon loose ball foul = 2 FT's *would have been 2nd team foul
> Wade loose ball foul = 2FT's *would have been 3rd team foul
> ...


Good point, but you are wrong about the overtime period. We weren't in the penalty going in to the last two minutes. We committed a foul early in the last few minutes.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Good point, but you are wrong about the overtime period. We weren't in the penalty going in to the last two minutes. We committed a foul early in the last few minutes.


yeah i think youre right, but they did use hack a shaq around 3 minutes left, which i don't understand because that's why they lost the lead in the first place. avery gave the game away in the 3rd. they were up 9, miami was making a run to get it to down 4 or 5, and he starts fouling him with 6 minutes left. i was happy because i think diop is good, so he was gonna leave the game. at one point the camera was on avery and he looked like he was thinking, why didnt someone who wasn't in foul trouble foul shaq? diop went out, i think mbenga came in and he's a downgrade from damp and diop. plus we were now in the bonus, so any little ticky tack foul is 2 shots. i think that was the turning point of the game. they could have just weathered the storm in miami's run and get the lead back up to 8 or 9 going into the fourth. 
i think dallas' problem is theyre only getting production from guys like terry and howard who can create on their own. theyre not playing as a team, if you take away terry who's been great, and stack's game 2 performance, they havent shown they can solve the zone. they will obviously play much better at home, that is unless their confidence is rattled.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Freethrows not refs. If our players cant make pressured freethrows, we are done. Samething in game 3.
Oh and why did Diop use the Hack-a-Shaq to get his 6th foul. I was like WTF.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think that the heat would win by heaps more if they can shoot like the mavs, with shaq drawing the fouls and recieving free throws he hits like 4-10 which is really crap and mavs would hit like at least 6 or 7 out of 10


----------

